# Passat W8 or Audi S4



## sxr71 (Oct 21, 2000)

I was just wondering if anybody had any opinions on choosing one over the other.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Passat W8 or Audi S4 (sxr71)*

Judging W8's intended purpose, its fairer to compare it to A6 3.0. S4 is more of a sports sedan than A6 3.0 and W8's sports luxury sedan.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8 or Audi S4 (A4Jetta)*

I just want to see what performance numbers the W8 puts down,it specs very similar to an S4 automatic....I think vw's performance figures are a bit conservative.


----------



## sxr71 (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8 or Audi S4 (gizmopop)*

I agree that the W8 should should be compared to either an A6 3.0 or even 4.2. I was wondering if it could make a good option for someone who wants an S4. Once VW offers a 6-speed it might be an option, but I think it would require some suspension tuning to feel more sporty. Also, I hear that the car doesn't launch like an S4 but maybe I could live that in the long term if the car makes up for it in other areas.


----------



## ontheW8list (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: Passat W8 or Audi S4 (sxr71)*

I have a W8 and have driven S4's both auto and manual. The W8 will kill a s4 auto and will give an s4 manual a run for the money.


----------



## junglejet (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Passat W8 or Audi S4 (ontheW8list)*

I'm with you.
I have driven my fair share of audis in my life and once I test drove the W8 I ended up buying it.
It drives very similar to the 4.2 A6, for a whole lot less....


----------



## SAEDave (Jun 16, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8 or Audi S4 (junglejet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm with you.
I have driven my fair share of audis in my life and once I test drove the W8 I ended up buying it.
It drives very similar to the 4.2 A6, for a whole lot less....
[HR][/HR]​And the W8 Variant is $26k less than an S6 similarly equipped! I barely slowed down by the S6 in the VW/Audi showroom as I went in to the office to write a check for my W8 Variant.
The rumored reliability problems with the S4 2.7 t engine is another reason to go with the W8.....but only time will tell what the W8's own reliability is.


----------



## sxr71 (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8 or Audi S4 (SAEDave)*

I can't wait until the 6-speed sport suspension models come out. I mean if this car can take an S4 then I'm in! And I can keep a good $4000 in my wallet and also take advantage of buyer's loyalty programs.


----------



## CorradoKidd (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8 or Audi S4 (sxr71)*

I would probably buy a W8 over an S4 just for the sound







but it would have to be 6-spd


----------

